# Have no clue what this is.



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

1st pic


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

2nd pic


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

3rd Pic


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Last Pic


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

my guess brandti its only a guess though


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

brandtii


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have to concur. Based on our factsheets the body characteristics of a brandtii are:



> High backed species, sharp snouted. First anal fin ray sits forward just after start of dorsal fin ray (imaginary vertical line).


Seems to match here. I say brandtii, congrats you got a kick ass fish!

PFury Brandtii Factsheet

OPEFE Brandti Description


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hard to confirm a brandtii from those pictures, the caudal fin looks suspicious. Where are you getting all these tiny brandtii? you need to question this source, has someone bred them ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2003)

i'm planning to get that kind of fish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Likely variotype of S. brandti.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hastatus said:


> Likely variotype of S. brandti.


 what do you mean?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Xenon Posted on Aug 19 2003, 09:50 PM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Aug 19 2003, 04:40 PM)
> Likely variotype of S. brandti.
> 
> what do you mean?


Means a _variety type of_ S. brandtii.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I also have to say its a brandtii


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

id say S.Brandtii also, the the jaws look very strong. NICE FISH!

Oburi


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

WOW







I got another Brandtii. Thanks for the compliments. I really love this fish. He is very active and chases me when I walk by the tank. This is the most agressive fish that I've ever owned







Thanks again everyone for the I.D.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Its a nice fish and pretty amazing that I also thought Brandtii before I read the thread :nod:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

What the hell... im so mad that you got all those brandtii.







Seriously speaking, how many do you have now? I would get a semi-large tank and try to shoal them. The other small serras can be shoaled i dont see why brandtii cannot, other then it would be ridiculously expensive to do so normally.

Frank, there appears to be quite a few variotypes of brandtii maybe? You think these are regional differences?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Frank, there appears to be quite a few variotypes of brandtii maybe? You think these are regional differences?


 Yes.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

im not sure that its a brandti 
if you look at the bottom fin it has red in it. ive never seen red on a brandti before. also if you look closely the top and bottom fin come close but not as close as most brandti. i dunno ive seen the fish in person and it doesnt seem like a brandti to me but then again what do i know.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like Brandtii to me also. Very nice looking fish. I have to admit that Fishofury has some great fish and some how has a great supplier. I have to admit that the brandtii that I got from him turned out to be a real cool. He is a very good eater for such a small fish.









How many different fish do you have now? I know you have a few brandtii and rhoms.

~Dj


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

:laugh: Thanks again for the comps. everyone. As of now I have 9 Gold Spilos, 3"-5.5", 2 S.Brandtii 3"& 5", A spilo CF, & 2 rhoms jet black and xingu. I think I'm going to pick up a couple of more mystery fish. If I do get it, I'll let you all know. I also just set up a chiclid tank.


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

quit a nice collection.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats, nice Brandtii nice collection...







!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

is this a brandti?it is 5" long

http://home.1asphost.com/killarhom/DSCN0922.JPG
http://home.1asphost.com/killarhom/DSCN0923.JPG
http://home.1asphost.com/killarhom/DSCN0924.JPG
http://home.1asphost.com/killarhom/DSCN0917.jpg


----------

